# My new imports



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

My new fish that I just bought from Aquabid.com. I am trying to import some better stock for my fish room and saw these. 

View attachment 53317


View attachment 53318


View attachment 53319


View attachment 53320


View attachment 53321


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Love that first copper male.
So lucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome, did you get the white boy from blimp?If yes I have your boy's brother and sister coming my way on the 5th of may!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I was drooling over that first one with the awesome fins and the lavender and yellow at the bottom last night. The red one reminds me of a red anemone flower, and the last one reminds me of the Iris's growing in my front yard. Huh... I think I understand why I love betta fish so much.. They're like living flowers....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Love that first copper male.
> So lucky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, he was the first one and the one that started my mass buy last night LOL



BeckyFish97 said:


> Awesome, did you get the white boy from blimp?If yes I have your boy's brother and sister coming my way on the 5th of may!


Yes I did actually! I am going to get a sibling female as well! Exciting!!:-D



MollyJean said:


> I was drooling over that first one with the awesome fins and the lavender and yellow at the bottom last night. The red one reminds me of a red anemone flower, and the last one reminds me of the Iris's growing in my front yard. Huh... I think I understand why I love betta fish so much.. They're like living flowers....


I know right! I was lucky that Sheroyln from Basement bettas posted the lavender male on her Facebook, I wouldn't have seen him without it. You are totally right about them being like flowers, I think that's why they call some rosetails


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That is so awesome, here's a pic of his brother gandalf, I don't have a pic of lily on here!but will take some pics on may 5th when they arrive!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> That is so awesome, here's a pic of his brother gandalf, I don't have a pic of lily on here!but will take some pics on may 5th when they arrive!


Beautiful!! :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFULL!!!!!!!!!! i love that female


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I can say the same about yours


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe it's just the pic, but the copper looks blind in that eye. x: i adore the first gal, though. she's a total cutie.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I asked the breeder if the fish is blind or partially blind and he swears its not. I asked for a replacement if the fish is 
indeed blind so I think I have my bases covered. The breeder is well known and many top breeders buy from him so ill trust him  thanks for pointing that out BTW I forgot about dragon scaling on the eyes causing blindness.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:I no problem! i dunno, it really irks me, is all. i see it and i'm like 'not sure if camera angle/flash, or dragon scaling over eyes....' lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> :I no problem! i dunno, it really irks me, is all. i see it and i'm like 'not sure if camera angle/flash, or dragon scaling over eyes....' lol


Oh I think you are right that it does cover some of the eyes but I think it may just be the top of the eye. We shall see!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if it does, imo, that'd rule him out of breeding. :I don't wanna continue on with a line who has such thick dragon scaling. x-x i've always been told that even partial covering like that rules a betta out. .3.

either way, he's lovely. as i said, i love the first one most. :3


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> if it does, imo, that'd rule him out of breeding. :I don't wanna continue on with a line who has such thick dragon scaling. x-x i've always been told that even partial covering like that rules a betta out. .3.
> 
> either way, he's lovely. as i said, i love the first one most. :3


Naw I'll still breed him. I'll just choose an f1 spawn without the scaling over the eyes. His form is to good to not breed him, I am just glad I didn't grab the sibling sister her offered. I have some young copper females in the grow out that will go great with him and they are metallic not dragon scale, so the dragon scale won't be thick enough to create that effect. (in theory) lol 

We shall see!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got my fish in the mail. They are all alive but the white male ate his tail off during shipping..... :-(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, that's nothing bad. :V it'll heal up just fine. :3 i'm glad they're safe and sound! :V


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> oh, that's nothing bad. :V it'll heal up just fine. :3 i'm glad they're safe and sound! :V


I sure hope so...this white male is super skinny and lethargic. I got him to eat an artisan pellet though so I guess that's a good sign. He may have a swim bladder issue as he has to work really hard to swim to the surface and then he just drops to the bottom.:-(

I sure hope it's just stress from shipping and he comes out of it. Everyone else is fat and happy .


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm sure everything'll be fine. .3. he probably just feels cruddy from the trip.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww poor thing, I hope he's ok!!!He's such a gorgeous boy!!!Maybe he's just not feeling too good from the trip, he's bound to be tired because he wont have been fed for a couple of days before he was shipped, he'll probably perk up soon


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! Especially the female! Hope everyone recovers well from the trip!!


----------



## betta4life (Apr 25, 2012)

So jealous! can't wait til i can get more  there soo addicting lol. But you have some gorgeous betta's there. I love the last one  lol. Awww poor little guy hope he gets well and has a fast recovery!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll keep everyone updated on his status thanks for the info and support.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish!

Just wanted to share that I have a dragon who's scaling has partially covered his eyes. Switched him to a brighter and bigger pellet than what he was on and he's fine. Was also told that it is not a trait they really pass on.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Enkil said:


> Beautiful fish!
> 
> Just wanted to share that I have a dragon who's scaling has partially covered his eyes. Switched him to a brighter and bigger pellet than what he was on and he's fine. Was also told that it is not a trait they really pass on.


Interesting! This guy only has "eyeshadow" LOL .It doesn't cover they eyes


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine has his eye partially covered. He can still see, but it causes some blind spots. He still flares at his reflection and females. XD Just keep an eye on your male. Odin's eyes were fine when he arrived but the dragon scaling spread a bit. It hasn't gotten any worse though.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

You got the copper I was practically drooling over when it went up for bid! Sadly, I'm trying to avoid anything that isn't a plakat since I love the way plakats move. However, if you ever find the time, I'd love to see pictures of your beautiful copper and any offspring.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

True Indigo said:


> You got the copper I was practically drooling over when it went up for bid! Sadly, I'm trying to avoid anything that isn't a plakat since I love the way plakats move. However, if you ever find the time, I'd love to see pictures of your beautiful copper and any offspring.


Totally! I will be posting spawn logs for all to see as soon as I set them up


----------

